# My latest distraction, personal pan size Pizza



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My latest distraction, after reworking the portable I had a bunch of bluefoam, wood and a 21" circle just laying around, I hate that, so I thought I'd try throwing them together ...














Still mucking about with it, maybe one day I'll actually be able to take it to a show somewhere


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i love your foam landscaping!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you considered intervention


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

INTERVENTION! 

All I can think of now when I see/hear that word is the _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia _episode when they try to give Frank an intervention.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Began fooling around with this again. Need to finish this and get it squared away. I ended up removing the foam below the track as it was just too bulky to easily move about. All the foam from the track up is still there. The power pack has been moved to the fascia boards. Pics as soon as I can take'em.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
“Just when I think I’m out, they pull me back in!” 
Your layouts and skills are inspiring.
I'm thoroughly enjoying thinking your done only to see you create something else. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have an update for this? 

You've inspired me. I just ordered the 20" circle of track and have a 24"X24" table ready . . . maybe I should use the 24"X36" table though. I've not dabled in large scale yet but that Bachmann Davenport on my shelf is begging for a place to run. 

Mike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike. Sorry not much to report. I got farther behind finishing a small O gauge Marx trains layout and a bunch of TimTaylor projects. I am hoping to get around to this one later this summer. You should check out the other layout thread of mine under the header "Portable Layout Building Log" It includes alot of pics showing the foam construction. I'd post a link but I am having issues with the home computer and am posting this from my phone.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I will check it out. 

Mike


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

That's got to be the cutest thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

v smith 
i have been enthralled by your pizzas 

i love your work 

but.... 

in seeing this particular effort 


while i get the idea is to make a tiny G scale layout 

i cannot help but think how a smaller scale -even On30-or even Nn3 
would absolutley make the grandeur of the landscape even greater, the compactness a plus, and still be a 'real' layout with no tail chasing 
its not a criticism, but rather a reaction to the excitement youve created in me regarding a really cool southwestern area-it makes me want to see more than a 21" circle!! 
21"s -just boggling-so the pizza is 24" sq?? 

i can tell you im so inspired im going to try my hand at a 5x8 using the LGB field sized locos and possibly the porter if itll go 
is your track commercial -ie the tight aristo -or custom??




im going to do a similar desert rock build -have been thinking so for a while now-but seeing how youve stacked the foam really has inspired me
i love the angles and blockiness youve acheived


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, its from Aristocraft, it comes in 2 diameters, 21" and 31" please post some pics as you build it 
per Wholesaletrains.com : 

20" Diameter, Mini Circle of Brass Track, Aristo Craft 

20" Diameter, Mini Circle of Track, Aristo Craft Trains, ART11140 
Item #: ART11140 Next Day $70.61 

31" Diameter, Mini Circle of Brass Track for Barrel layout 

31" Diameter, Mini Circle of Track for Barrels, Aristo Craft Trains, ART11145 
Item #: ART11145 3 days $78.83 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Search2.asp?Search=circle&scale=G&Submit2=++Search++ 

It aint cheap but its a hellova lot easier and nicer than bending down your own


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I just ordered my 20" circle of track from seller "Trainz" on ebay. It was $8.59 per piece (4 pieces make a full circle) and with shipping came to $42.82. They do have another one listed. 

Mike


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But but but.. 

You don't understand! Vic's genius is in using the biggest scale to make the tiniest layouts.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i get that its tiny AND G scale 
and yes its wonderful 


but 

having seen John Olsons work -tascosa, mescal, and his most famous the jerome and SW-i love seeing the trains completely disappear into the rocks-it gives the scen a sense of greater remoteness imho 
it creates more anticipation and not being able to take in the entire scene and tack work in a single glance


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 07 Jun 2011 09:20 AM 
i get that its tiny AND G scale 
and yes its wonderful 


but 

having seen John Olsons work -tascosa, mescal, and his most famous the jerome and SW-i love seeing the trains completely disappear into the rocks-it gives the scen a sense of greater remoteness imho 
it creates more anticipation and not being able to take in the entire scene and tack work in a single glance 

Steve, I wanted the full bottle of mezcal, but all I could afford was the shot glass


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Do the engineer and fireman get a break to sort out their dizzyness after a few minutes of running?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Updates to the Personal Pan Pizza


I want to finish this one up so heres the layout to date:





















The last picture is the true color, some reason the camera color shifts with the flash.


The bridge is now over a small wash and I'm going to do a small town/mine at the top, just something fun.
Added ball bearing wheels to the caboose, they work so good on this kind of track now I have to replace all the other shorty car with BBs. Guess I can always sell the metal wheels to subsidize the task.


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

Great view of a small layout made with the biggest scale possible. My own effort is 1000mm wide and 2000mm long and itis an oval with one siding and one switchto the Roundhouse , up until here it is nothing special ?. But it was made from vintage gauge 1 three rail märklin track from the 1930ies and all lineside accessories, gondolas and the live steam loco are vintage tinplate too.See the following video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtdxY6wfceo 

cheers Joe
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, you have _waaay _ too much fun! 

S


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, that design is almost _perfect _for adding a small waterfall!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

First building finished, a small (very small) dry good store.











Foam core with wood overlay, Precision Products doors/windows, Paper Creek roof paper


Next a small (very small) hotel/bar.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy diminutive structures Victor! 

Are you SURE that you are not related to Malcome Furlow? Except for not being weathered almost to oblivion, your own work reminds me a LOT of Malcome's narrow gauge modeling. (That's meant as a compliment.) Great little store. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some new pics
















and the new watertank




Some shots of the interior of the hotel




all balsawood and a bunch of stuff from a local art shop that specializes in Mexican folk art, lots of really cool detail stuff thats perfect for large scale


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That is awesome! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks TJ, 

I dont think theres much interest elsewhere, oh well...I just finished weathering the tank but I dont think I'll post any more pics until its finished.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, There is interest elsewhere. I know of at least 2 folks here in W Ny that you've inspired. 

Chas


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

> I dont think theres much interest elsewhere 

I am very interested. As Chas said it is inspiring! Keep up the excellent work and please do post more pictures! And don't wait till it's finished, in progress pics are great for guys like me that are trying to figure out how do do this stuff ourselves.


Love this mini-layout! Hope to have one myself one day. 

Best,
TJ


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

KEEP POSTING!!! 
I don't know if Chas was talking about me but I just borrowed his rail bender and to create a micro because of what you have done. The small layout scrapbook planted the seed in me and your layouts have proved it can be done (and done well!) in g gauge. I shall start on mine when the snow flies. 
One question, will hartland mini cars do the 20" diameter track? 
thanks, 
Matt 
p.s. KEEP POSTING


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Matt YES the HLW cars work on the 20" track but they work much MUCH better if you invest in ball bearing wheel sets. I just started swapping mine out and boy it makes a huge difference.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Personal Pizza is served:


Overall








Town








backside of town








Close ups:














I got tired of how hard it is trying to focus on the layout while competing with all the background junk in the garage so I matted out the mess.
Hopefully I'll be able to bring this to the next show.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I really like the black background for the photos. Really make the layout jump out at you. And a great layout it is! So much packed in. Well done.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is super, Victor. Wonderful job.....


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

how did you get the rough effect on your rocks


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nziain on 14 Nov 2011 11:49 PM 
how did you get the rough effect on your rocks 

I used a wire brush over the blue foam, augmented with a angled foam sanding block, screwdrivers and keyhole saws can also be used for rougher textures. Keep a vacuum handy, you'll need it. Then sand off the loose stuff and its just layers of flat latex paint over it, goes VERY quickly.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is some of the best pizza i have seen! Extra thick crust with lots of goodies on it!


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

Posted By vsmith on 15 Nov 2011 11:03 AM 
Posted By nziain on 14 Nov 2011 11:49 PM 
how did you get the rough effect on your rocks 

I used a wire brush over the blue foam, augmented with a angled foam sanding block, screwdrivers and keyhole saws can also be used for rougher textures. Keep a vacuum handy, you'll need it. Then sand off the loose stuff 
and its just layers of flat latex paint over it, goes VERY quickly.







ive been building mine at the moment, what is the purpose of using latex paint?, ive built many layouts in past and this is first time using extruded polystrene since it isnt common here


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

nziain; 

The latex paint is for coloring the scenery. Solvent based paints will dissolve large chunks from the styrofoam. That's why they should be avoided, unless you actually want a "surface of the moon" look. The latex paint is water based so it will not attack the styrofoam. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What Dave said, I use two or three paint colors to give the foam the final rock color. You need to use it thick so fill in holes in the foam lest you can see the foam color under.


----------



## tweetsie12fan (May 10, 2012)

How much did that cost?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tweetsie12fan on 10 May 2012 04:58 PM 
How much did that cost? 


Thats hard to say exactly, the track circle was the priciest thing, about $50-60, its a specialty item so it costs. The foam was leftover but probably about $20ish dollars worth, the buildings are foamcore with leftover building detail parts, the signs were downloaded free off the internet, the detail stuff inside maybe another $20, another $20 for the powerpack, all the wood was found stuff for free, and all the scenery was left over from another layout. So minus the trains themselves, I'd say around $250ish total including figures, probably alot less for me given all the leftovers used. Thats one of the things I like about mocro layouts, they are inexpensive and allow you to learn different skills without a major cash outlay, and they are fun to do.


----------



## NicoleAnderson (May 18, 2012)

Its really nice smith. You done very good work to create landscaping with foam. It is awesome. pennsylvania railroad


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, this is really thinking and modelling outside the (pizza) box.
Just a mass of detail, what a great conversation piece.
BTW, My wife feels that you should have got my permission to use my effigy with all the liquor bottles around me!!
Cheers.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks

This is actually the second Pizza I built (third if you count my HOn30 pizza) this was the First large scale pizza, and where most of my learning to build them took place: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/6/aft/25315/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Again if modeling is your thing, Pizza and Micro layouts are a terrific way to get into large scale without a great financial or real estate investment.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Personal Pan Pizza, Heckawe Junction, on the road at the 2016 Great Train Show in Costa Mesa


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------



## Zoemacrossan (Apr 17, 2017)

Best I have seen till now.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

vsmith said:


> To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


Give flickr.com a try.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Noob: This new user Zoe is reviving old threads... notice that the last post from Victor was Feb 13, and Victor has since retrieved some of his old pictures.

Gotta look at the last few posts...

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The video post is the best I can do here for now, I still don't have a new hosting site set up. Just hasn't been a big priority on my end as I haven't been doing much lately with my workbench being relocated.


----------

